# The gustatory pleasures of vaping



## Patrick (13/12/16)

As a lapsed academic I tend to follow research interests on Academia.edu (www.academia.edu). Last week I had a look to see what vaping related papers were out there and came across an article Abstract with an intriguing title: "E-cigarettes: Smoking Pleasure Reinvented? The Many Faces of Harm Reduction in France". The actual article wasn't available but I wrote to the author and she kindly sent it through. Although she is not allowed to upload it to Academia.edu yet, she was happy for it be disseminated.

Here's the Abstract, but the article itself is well worth reading. It deals with the pleasure of vaping (and smoking) and offers a fresh take on vaping as a sub-culture. 

Abstract
Electronic cigarettes (e-cigarettes) are growing in popularity among young smokers in France seeking
to reduce tobacco-induced harms without abandoning the small everyday pleasures and social relationships that unfold around smoking. But e-cigarettes raise ideological challenges: The World Health Organization and the French Agency for Safety of Medicine and Health Products (Agence Nationale de Se´curite´ du Me´dicament) have denied e-cigarettes the status of pharmaceutical substitution products in the cessation of smoking, while their possibilities for pleasure are seen as a threat by France’s public health council, the Haut Conseil de Sante´ Public. This paper discusses how different actors (policy makers, tobacco companies, and users themselves) have embraced this new technology. I argue that e-cigarettes have become a valued form of substitution precisely because they provide occasions for social bonding, gustatory pleasure, and the non-medicalized management of health with endless possibilities for individualized tailoring.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Rincewind (13/12/16)

That was very well written and informative. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/16)

Thanks for sharing this @Patrick 

I havent read the full article yet, but the abstract was great

I often think that vaping is way more than just a way to reduce harm from smoking
All the flavours, the hobby side of it and the social interaction make it a whole new thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/16)

Vaping has long since been a smoke cessation exercise for me! Now it is an expensive hobby that gives me huge pleasure! Often after Pit stopping and then taking that first few inhales of pure pleasure I sit and take in the whole experience... only people that have experienced that feeling will know what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Raithlin (24/12/16)

I read through the first 5 pages, and I'm going to sit later and finish the rest of the article. Very well written, and as @Patrick said, a fresh look on Vaping - and so true! It's nice to see academics seeing the social aspect of Vaping and not just the health aspect. That is after all what made smoking so popular. Good find!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/12/16)

Quite an interesting read. What I found quite enlightening, is Sarah's concept, the vendor that tracks vaping time and nic dosage. I'm convinced you won't find that level of 'care' at any of our kiosks. #justsaying #notstirring 

We may not quite take it to the same level as the French, but the social aspect is spot on. As a smoker, I could never imagine a bunch of us flocking to a park or venue to get together to relax and talk k@k for a day, while a bunch of vendors have their latest top-end lighters, Camels, Marlboros, Dunhills, designer roll-your-own kits and specially flavored tobaccos on display. 
It just doesn't gel as well as the concept of a Vape Meet. Probably won't smell as good either

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (24/12/16)

Classic @Kuhlkatz !


----------



## Raindance (24/12/16)

I think this forum stands as living proof of her findings. I somehow feel I understand myself and behavior of late a lot better now.

Thank you for sharing @Patrick 

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------

